

How Mobile Apps Saved the World: A Sci-Fi Documentary - Cushman
http://malarkeyfilms.com/2011/02/how-mobile-apps-saved-the-world/

======
mglidden
Also see an entertaining storyline that didn't make the movie's final cut:
"Cult of Jobs vs. the Android army."

[http://malarkeyfilms.com/2011/02/cult-of-jobs-v-google-
droid...](http://malarkeyfilms.com/2011/02/cult-of-jobs-v-google-droids-the-
google-apple-wars-of-2023/)

------
nerdqueen
[video] 4:60. nice spoof on the 'era of the app'. styled like errol morris's
apple tv ads, but from the year 2050.

apparently, whales and dolphins are quite profane.

